# Neve na Serra de Montejunto - 27 Fevereiro 2016



## rozzo (29 Fev 2016 às 12:03)

Finalmente tive algum tempo para organizar o material da "caça à neve" do passado Sábado.
Não têm grande qualidade as fotos, todas tiradas com tlm, e já vi aqui pelo fórum várias muito melhores da zona onde andei, mas segue na mesma, com o "relato" da caçada.


Saí de Benfica por volta das 7:30, ainda bem escuro, após uma noite de consecutivos aguaceiros de granizo, e como já falado noutro tópico, em todo o percurso da A9 até à CREL apanhei água-neve, sempre abaixo dos 300m.

Depois já numa zona alta da A8, caiu muito granizo e talvez graupel, cobrindo a estrada de branco de forma perigosa. No vídeo não se vê muito bem, nota-se mais o barulho intenso que causava nos vidros.


Uma vez que tinha alguma esperança de apanhar neve a cotas mais baixas que o Montejunto, resolvi meter-me pelas nacionais ali na zona do Sobral de Monte Agraço, que ainda passa em zonas relativamente altas e pitorescas. Mas a sorte não foi muita, visto haver um bom intervalo nos aguaceiros, até com bastante sol. Deu para desanimar/assutar um pouco dada a falta de nuvens promissoras e o aproximar da serra com tudo bem verde no topo.

Mas felizmente ao aproximar da serra deu para observar novos aguaceiros vindos de NW quase a chegar, foi o tempo de subir a serra, bom timing.
Quase no topo, uma paragem para ver os primeiros vestígios de "neve"... Que na verdade não era neve pura, mas sim graupel acumulado. E também para ver a aproximação do imponente aguaceiro.














Depois foi esperar um pouco lá no topo, e veio o temporal. Visibilidade reduzida, vendaval, frio insuportável... E mais algum "desânimo", pois caía com muita força graupel apenas. Bem seco e "doloroso" que pareciam agulhas. Nada de neve "fofa" durante uns 10min. Resultado da forte instabilidade. Deu para apanhar um susto valente com um raio que caiu nas antenas (daqueles tão perto que nem houve intervalo entre flash e estrondo). Felizmente estávamos bem abrigados. Alguns registos desse período de "neve dos pobres" que teimava em não passar a flocos:











Depois sim finalmente a neve "a sério" na segunda metade do aguaceiro. Aos poucos foram começando a aparecer os flocos no meio do graupel até ser 100% neve pura, e em flocos bem grandes. Finalmente a recompensa do esforço e da noite mal dormida!






Aqui o nosso colega @AnDré bombardeado pela neve. 






Ainda durou um bom bocado o "nevão", que caindo sobre a razoável camada de graupel acabou por fazer uma boa cobertura e um bonito cenário:













Na foto seguinte nota-se a acumulação até um bom bocado abaixo do topo. Pelo menos mais uns 100m. Diria que nesse período é capaz de ter acumulado até uma cota de 400 e tal metros:






Depois um outro aguaceiro chegou rapidamente, este essencialmente só de neve, em belos flocos também! Embora na estrada já não estivesse a pegar, pois estava bastante molhada com o derreter da neve anterior durante o período de sol.



Após este aguaceiro, e com a estrada já com ar bastante mais transitável, descemos até à zona da Real Fábrica do Gelo, a uns 500m aproximadamente. Havia nesta zona também neve e graupel acumulados. Inicialmente a precipitação variava entre chuva fraca e graupel moderado. Chegou a nevar de novo com bastante intensidade, mas essa parte não filmei pois estava no café a beber uma merecida bebida quente para descongelar os ossos.  Mas foi o suficiente para causar bastante alvoroço entre as pessoas presentes na zona esse período de neve.

Aproveito também para mostrar um vídeo do graupel a cair nessa zona, acho que é bastante elucidativo da diferença entre o granizo e este tipo de precipitação.








Na descida ainda parei num miradouro a uns 400m, onde já só havia alguns vestígios de gelo. Bonita vista:






Por fim, duas fotos da pitoresca zona do Sobral de Monte Agraço:










De notar ainda que pela hora de almoço ainda apanhei bastante água-neve na zona da Arruda dos Vinhos, tanto a cotas de cerca de 300m, como também bem mais abaixo. Ainda era forte a convecção, deduzo que ainda fosse neve nos pontos mais altos da serra. Seria curioso no meio de tanto relato perceber quais foram os mais tardios relatos de neve no topo do Montejunto?Pronto, peço desculpa por alguma fraca qualidade do material, visto ser com tlm, e da enorme quantidade de fotos/vídeos, mas isto de finalmente tirar barriga de misérias da neve, e tão perto de casa, não é todos os dias!


----------



## actioman (29 Fev 2016 às 18:54)

Então ninguém comenta pessoal! Tenho de ser eu o primeiro está visto! 

Grandes e históricos registos!
Como sempre, é um privilégio este conforto que é cada um de nós desfrutar nas nossas casas do esforço e sacrifício dos outros (o que realmente nunca acontece, porque o fazemos com grande entusiasmo) para nos trazerem até aqui imagens e momentos que ficam para a história da meteorologia em Portugal.
Horas de descanso subtraídas à vida pessoal para partilhar! E isso é um *tesouro* aqui deste nosso cantinho chamado MeteoPT! Por muitas redes sociais que existam e significante material que por lá se encontra, aqui tem outro valor e sabemos que de fontes fidedignas!
Esta belíssima e extensa foto-reportagem tem ainda uma vertente didáctica, acho que depois de ver estes vídeos e outros que pelo forum estão espalhados nunca mais ninguém tem dúvidas do que é o famoso Graupel ou "neve dos pobres" (já eu me ri com esta!!!).

Parabéns pelo esforço, valeu largamente a pena e mesmo aí ao ladinho da capital!

E que vontade de estar na pele do AnDré, aliás todos gostamos desse bombardeio em cima do pelo! 

rozzo O B R I G A D O, adorei a viajem e os textos! 

E como todos podem ver, não é necessário ter câmaras xpto, basta vontade de partilhar! E se todos gostamos de chegar aqui e ver, porque não partilhar mais pessoal! 

Abraço!


----------



## Garcia (29 Fev 2016 às 22:11)

espectáculo.. parabéns pela reportagem.. 

eu também lá estive mas, tal como disse no tópico do seguimento, desde o cruzamento da fábrica do gelo só andei, sei lá 600m/800m.. eram cerca de 9h30m.. penso que tenha sido quando começou a nevar mesmo à séria, pois os farrapos eram bem grandes e já acumulava bem na estrada.. o meu carro além de ter tracção 4x4 integral, notava-se bem ele a querer ir para onde não devia..  depois num pequeno largo decidi voltar para trás, também porque tinha pouco temo e não podia meter-me em aventuras.. 

venham mais dias assim..


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Fev 2016 às 22:20)

Boa noite! Muito bom, parabéns!


----------



## João Pedro (29 Fev 2016 às 23:04)

Excelente reportagem rozzo! Estão ótimas as fotos e os vídeos! Obrigado!


----------



## AnDré (1 Mar 2016 às 01:08)

Também para mim a madrugada de Sábado, dia 27 de Fevereiro, foi passada praticamente em claro.
Ainda tentei dormir um pouco, mas a trovoada e o granizo constante não me deixavam descansar. 
Destaque para as 3h da manhã em que a quantidade de granizo foi tal que ficou tudo branco... De granizo claro.

Às 6h30 levantei-me e voltei ao alto de Montemor, Loures, para ver se o granizo passava a neve. Mas não tive lá muita sorte.
Granizo + gelo + granizo. Alguns farrapos perdidos, alguma água-neve, mas não passava disso.

Fica um vídeo do que se passava a 350m de altitude, pouco depois das 7h da manhã:


No telhado do colégio, o acumulado era de gelo:







Decidi depois avançar em direcção a Montejunto. Era a minha única esperança de ver neve a sério.

Ao contrário do rozzo que foi pela A8, eu segui pela A9, A10 e A1.
Pelo caminho vi a oeste a célula que ele apanhou na A8.











Entretanto, já a chegar à Serra, apercebi-me de um bom aguaceiro que se aproximava rapidamente. Foi uma corrida em contra relógio.
Quando cheguei ao alto, o rozzo já lá estava à espera da tempestade.






Começou a desilusão do Graupel! Nem um floco de neve para a mostra! Apenas Graupel! Seco e duro! Bom, ao menos não nos molhávamos.
O pior foi quando deu o trovão! ahaha!

Fica uma imagem e um pequeno vídeo dessa "neve dos pobres", vulgo, graupel:


Não, não é esferovite! Apesar de leve e seco. 






E finalmente, depois de tanta pobreza e já algum desapontamento, veio a neve!
Aqui, já com alguma acumulação:


Depois da neve, o sol, que rapidamente derreteu quase toda a neve que havia no solo.
















E depois do sol, um novo aguaceiro em aproximação:











Neste, e nos aguaceiros que se seguiram, a precipitação era praticamente toda em neve. Mas devido ao sol, que quando aparecia aquecia as superfícies, a neve já não pegava.
No entanto, foi quando já vinha embora, perto do meio-dia, que vi os maiores farrapos de neve:






O resto, o rozzo já contou e bem. 

PS: Dado o número de posts no Seguimento meteorológico, de membros do fórum que estavam a ver nevar em Montejunto, este quase podia ter sido um meteo encontro! Ainda andámos a ver se havia por ali alguém suspeito que se acusasse, mas estava tudo muito tímido. eheh!


----------



## Dan (1 Mar 2016 às 07:46)

As reportagens estão excelentes e são também muito didácticas.


----------



## Jorge_scp (1 Mar 2016 às 13:28)

Como já contei no tópico do seguimento, também me desloquei à Serra de Montejunto. Quando chegou o aguaceiro em que o André e o Rozzo descreveram por volta das 9h30 vinha a subir a Serra a cerca de 300 m pelo lado da A8. A esta altitude, inicialmente também era só graupel, e fui subindo com cuidado porque a estrada ia ficando perigosa com a acumulação de gelo. Quando estava a cerca de 500 m de altitude, começou a nevar a sério, e parei o carro. Ainda avancei um pouco até ao cruzamento que sobe para a fábrica do gelo, mas tive de parar aí o carro porque havia muito gelo na estrada. Não faz mal, vi nevar em mais 2 ou aguaceiros, tanto quanto quem estava aos 650 m, pelo que vejo da reportagem do André e do Rozzo. Antes de me vir embora, com a estrada bem melhor, ainda subi à fábrica do gelo a nevar, mas depois acabei por abandonar o local com medo que viesse outro aguaceiro de graupel e a estrada ficasse de novo perigosa, pois tinha de estar em Lisboa para almoçar.


----------



## actioman (3 Mar 2016 às 16:03)

Um excelente complemento AnDré! Uma outra perspectiva de ver e explicar o mesmo! Muito boa esta nova forma de reportar o mesmo facto em vários "ângulos"! 
Isto é história e vocês viveram-na na primeira pessoa!  

Claro que o agradecimento é extensivo igualmente ao colega Jorge_scp!  Quantos quilómetros ainda tiveram de percorrer desde a vossa origem até à Serra? Chega a ser menos de 1h de viagem não?

Abraço!


----------



## Jorge_scp (3 Mar 2016 às 16:31)

actioman disse:


> Um excelente complemento AnDré! Uma outra perspectiva de ver e explicar o mesmo! Muito boa esta nova forma de reportar o mesmo facto em vários "ângulos"!
> Isto é história e vocês viveram-na na primeira pessoa!
> 
> Claro que o agradecimento é extensivo igualmente ao colega Jorge_scp!  Quantos quilómetros ainda tiveram de percorrer desde a vossa origem até à Serra? Chega a ser menos de 1h de viagem não?
> ...



A viagem é mais ou menos 1h desde a Amadora, são cerca de 70 km. Mas valeu claramente a pena


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (20 Jan 2019 às 01:04)

Já que neste inverno a chuva está a ser pouca, tal como a neve, vim buscar este tópico, perdido no esquecimento, de outros tempos, mais especificamente de há 3 anos atrás. 

E que memórias tenho de há 3 anos atrás: foi o último inverno de jeito cá no nosso país (mais no Norte que no Sul). Os últimos invernos têm sido uma porcaria em termos de precipitação e neve em Portugal Continental. 

Falando sobre o assunto deste tema, eu estive também na Serra de Montejunto, exatamente no mesmo dia, mas foi por volta das 15:00. Estavam 2°C no topo da Serra. Até apanhámos aguaceiros fortes, mas não apanhámos neve nenhuma, apenas chuva e algum graupel. A única neve que vimos foi um "niquinho" que restava da acumulação na parte da manhã. 

De salientar que, na semana anterior fiz um passeio a Alcobaça, e estava muita chuva. Na viagem de regresso a Lisboa, passei pela zona de Torres Vedras com chuvas torrenciais e caía algum graupel a uma altitude até bastante baixa (300 a 400 metros de altitude), por volta das 19:00. 

Isto aconteceu há exatamente 3 anos. E enquanto não tivermos um padrão parecido ao de 2016 (ou melhor), continuar-nos-emos a deliciar com estas maravilhas do passado muito recente.


----------

